# Valiant ...The Pigeon Movie!



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello all my fellow pigeon lovers, Check out this site to get a preview of a new cool movie coming soon to a theatre near you! _www.MyMovies.net_
Click on trailers,then click on A-Z archive,Click on V, and simply scroll down to Valiant.

March 25,2005 is Vday! :D


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

That looks really good. I really hope this new movie makes ppl realize just how wonderful pigeons are. 

Thanks for giving me the link to the trailer. I cannot wait to see it. Only ten more days.

thanks again


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Cute! It's not reaaly my type of movie but since there's pigeons in it, I will have to check it out. I'm all for hoping this movie having a positive affect with the antipigeon people and then some kids may grow up with a better out look on pigeons. I hope!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I wish I could take Dudley to see it with me. It looks like it's going to be great! This kinda movie is right up my alley, I watch cartoons every day, I'm told I'm an immature 36yr old.  to them, the day I act my age is the day I die.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you talking about constantine? That movie as nothing to do with em.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, Valiant made the news in the UK today. The last item. It said people in Leicester Square were looking at pigeons differently. 

Cynthia


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Valiant*

Try this link:

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/valiant/

Looks like a great movie to take the kids to see ! Maybe even the "Old" kids too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Valiant will be coming soon to the Phoenix area. I definitely plan to see it! Will also add to my movie collection.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I know we have all been talking about it for the past whenever it first started. Sounds good. I can't wait to see it!
Taylor


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The movie, Valiant is opening here August 19th, and they have been advertising it on T.V daily, now!

Treesa


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I'll be taking my neices and nephews to see it. There's an old Disney movie about homing pigeons that's not a cartoon. It's called Pidge,The Pigeon that Worked a Miracle. I saw it in elementary school and it generated an interest in pigeons in alot of people. I was already interested in pigeons from an early age from feeding the pigeons downtown on public square. You could probably borrow a copy from your local library.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I saw a trailer for the movie which showed one bird regurgitating food for another. They got the regurgitating movement pretty well, but what comes out looks like a live earthworm!!! I guess mushed up seed isn't "Hollywood".


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TerriB said:


> I saw a trailer for the movie which showed one bird regurgitating food for another. They got the regurgitating movement pretty well, but what comes out looks like a live earthworm!!! I guess mushed up seed isn't "Hollywood".



Hi Terri, 

LOL! I noticed this as well. I'm not sure what to think because in a sense, it's teaching people the wrong thing about what pigeons feed their young. It's not a big deal I suppose, but I think cartoons should present information that is as correct and accurate as possible. It should be an enjoyable time for kids but also educational


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

I saw the same trailer for the movie and said the same thing.. an earthworm,, what the heck.. I wish movies would try to be more correct... anyways..

I have been chatting it up with my favorite girl Hegee and I think she and her mate Orion and their two babies, Asia and Montana would like to go to the Movie.. They don't want to wait until the movie comes out on Video .. I wonder if I would get kicked out of the theather. There technically is no sign about pets/ or pigeons on the door of the theater..  

Who is a pigeon movie for it not for a pigeon..LOL>>. Hegee would love to bring her babies to learn about their history.  

have a great day


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*nicer opinion of pigeons*

this movie is really amazing in the sense that people can see that pigeons are not dirty winged rats, (that is the bat) rather pigeons are heroic survivers, that have a place here just like the family dog or cat, they need to be appreciated.
the streets would be boring without them. it is humanity that irresponsibly bred them into the back alleys of civialization anyhow, our fault.

keep um comming. the more the merrier, the pigeon movie is sure to change alot of minds on the purpose and value of the cute little cuties(the pigeons in the movie are illustratedcomplete with eye ceres and wattles!)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Actually, I don't think bats qualify as flying rats either, since they are not rodents (like rats are) although they are mammals (unlike pigeons, which are neither rodents nor mammals). Probably the closest thing to a flying rat is a flying squirrel, since it is a rodent. Although, it is more of a glider than an actual flier.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is too bad the Disney movie makers did not use us as technical advisors...the worm thing would have been corrected!  

We are flying off on Tuesday to see Valiant the Pigeon Movie.I thought it would never get here!


----------



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2004)

I saw the movie last night and enjoyed it! It was very cute although I did think that they should have added in the male strut and cooing That would have been hilarious and enduring. Anyway, I would recommend it for the primary purpose of the birds. Bugsy reminds me of one of mine- sweet but prefers to be dirty!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't think that they could have showed exactly what pigeons really reguritate... That would be a little too gross for most people, I think  

But the movie overall looks really good. I'll either wait until it comes out on DVD or go with my mom here soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Finally - Valiant is here!*

Looking forward to seeing the movie and eventually adding to my collection as mentioned earlier...  

Valiant was reviewed in our E.V. Tribune and the reviewer gave it a D+ !  

Well, what does he know!  Actually, whenever he does give a bad review, I make sure to see those movies! I ALWAYS disagree with him! He's probably not a pigeon person anyway - more's the pity! 

From the trailers I've seen, looks like a cutie...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

fantailgirl said:


> I don't think that they could have showed exactly what pigeons really reguritate... That would be a little too gross for most people, I think
> 
> But the movie overall looks really good. I'll either wait until it comes out on DVD or go with my mom here soon.



Actually I think that little scene of the regurgitating would be funny with more realistic feeding.


"Mother, not now, no ..."

SPLAT! There is a blob of predigested seed on the floor

"Aww... Mother, this is embarassing..."


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, that would be funny.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Monica,

I agree! Sometimes, Bliss and Mieke will have their timing off when billing. She'll solicite feeding, but by the time he gets going, she's gotten distracted and turned away.  Maybe the problem in the movie would be that they would have to somehow explain just what that glop was!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Victor, Disney SHOULD have consulted with a few Pigeon Talk members before releasing "Valiant."
Not only could the movie have been accurate, but it could have been so much more endearing.
One disturbing (to me) feature, was connected to Bugsy ~ the flies. If only one thing could be changed, that would get my vote. Although the character was cute, the flies around him will only serve to perpetuate the "dirty" myth. 
I do applaud Disney for bringing our beloved pigeons to the theaters though. If it helps children, or anyone for that matter, to think twice about looking down on these sweet creatures, it's a "good" thing.
We have to hope that the pigeons' bravery will outweigh those freakin' flies!

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

phyll said:


> One disturbing (to me) feature, was connected to Bugsy ~ the flies. If only one thing could be changed, that would get my vote. Although the character was cute, the flies around him will only serve to perpetuate the "dirty" myth.
> We have to hope that the pigeons' bravery will outweigh those freakin' flies!
> 
> Phyll


Hi Phyll, 

I haven't seen the movie myself yet, but if this is true...then I totally agree with you. The flies should have been omitted and will only serve to instil the idea that pigeons are "dirty".


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Valiant 2*



phyll said:


> Victor, Disney SHOULD have consulted with a few Pigeon Talk members before releasing "Valiant."
> Not only could the movie have been accurate, but it could have been so much more endearing.
> 
> 
> Phyll


I wholeheartedly agree with you! Maybe our higher ups should contact Disney Studios and offer some advice for their SEQUELL! 

I can see it now...

*VALIANT 2 THE RETURN*
Conultants Members of PigeonTalk.Com.   YES!!!!!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, Brad & Victor.
After I posted, I thought maybe you guys would think I should "lighten up."
Fact is, I was really looking forward to this movie, & the POSITIVE light it would shed on all pigeons.
In that respect, it was disappointing.
At my strong request, my friend agreed to see it with Bob & me.
I found myself wanting to say, "They (pigeons) don't do that." A few minutes in, I regretted having pressured her to join us.

Believe me, I can understand the character's creator thinking it would be funny. I pictured him/her saying, "One of the pigeons will be named Bugsy; he'll be the one with the flies."
If pigeons WERE dirty, okay, they would be tellin' it like it is. Since they are not, why give that impression to children?
It confirms the "dirty" misconceptions of those who are ignorant, as I was.
They cutely portrayed other "yucky" aspects as well.
I was sitting there thinking, "Morons!" 

Some may think I'm being too critical.
When you see it, you will understand.

Here's the thing ~ 
Disney produced a movie starring pigeons, good for them! They should have done much more research before making this film. It's sad that they blew such a wonderful opportunity to educate young & old alike.
Disney must be credited for teaching children about the heroism of pigeons during the war. They tried, but not hard enough. 
Don't misunderstand me. This movie is very amusing & children will enjoy it. BUT, "Valiant" could have been a great movie. Instead, it reinforces a misconception that all of us are trying to dispel!
If you see it with a child, please don't forget to set-them-straight after the movie.

Pigeons need all the help they can get!

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Phyll, 

Excellent post and commentary I agree with what you've said and I think that the flies were meant to be funny as I'm sure they are. As an adult and a person educated about pigeons, I can definitely see where this would be funny

Let's just hope this little faux pas by the writers will be mostly overlooked and not something that will "stick" in the back of fresh minds. Most people have it in their heads that pigeons are dirty anyway so a cartoon isn't likely to change their minds. It's the younger people who might not know such things and these little things tend to stick with young people at times.

I'd also suggest if anyone goes to movie with children, to make a point to correct the little negative stereotypes in this movie as well as back up the factual information


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My wife Beverly and my two grandsons,Alex (almost 8) and "Tito" (almost 4) went to the theatre and watched VALIANT this afternoon. 

I do not claim to be a movie critic, (or do they call themselves "experts") but I will add my two cents here.

It was indeed a "cute" movie, maybe not exactly what I expected it to be, but it kept my kids (and everyone elses) attention on the big screen. 

The military type setting was appropriate since it was based on war homing pigeons. The falcons of course being part of the enemy element and our war heros, the pigeons. VALIANT was not only the youngest but the smallest member of the military unit, so he had to work harder to prove himself to his commading officers and fellow pigeon soldiers.Good verses evil, and of course the good guy wins and gets his girl too!  

It could have had a bit more pigeon realism such as more struts, and cooos
and I agree that the worm scene was inacurate, but then too most people think that pigeons eat worms and now think they drink "bug juice!"  

It was nice that Disney added a message at the end commending various horses,dogs and Pigeons for their role in contributing to the war effort A special award that was presented to 38 pigeons who served with valor.

It was not the greatest family movie I have watched, but it was a good one. And yes Brad, I did explain to the boys after the movie was over the inacurracies contained in the movie!

As we exited walking across the parking lot, we saw two young pigeons flying right over us in a nice close formation.That was a nice way to end the viewing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I brought this back up because it is showing on Starz this month. We caught part of it this morning but decided to wait until we could see all of it. I looked at the Starz East channel (which we get) and it is showing mostly in the mornings so we'll try to record.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the DVD and show it to my friends...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Love that movie*

1st time we saw it, my daughter actually told me, "Daddy you shud name 1 of your pigeon Valiant;" which I think is a cool name but Im waiting for her to choose which 1 I will start calling with that name...Any1 else name their pigeon with that name?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

hmm was this out along time ago? i remember watching something like this.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

This came out about a year ago, I watched it back when we had starz, HBO and encore for 3-4 months. It was pretty funny!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I do have the DVD, and a huge poster staring at me across from my desk that came from one of the movie theatres that showed the movie last year. My son was able to get it from a friend who worked there.

Even with the discrepencies, Valiant is an endearing little guy, reminds me of Rosco. The movie isn't accurate but it's still enjoyable and funny.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I do have the DVD, and a huge poster staring at me across from my desk that came from one of the movie theatres that showed the movie last year. My son was able to get it from a friend who worked there.
> 
> *Even with the discrepencies, Valiant is an endearing little guy, reminds me of Rosco. The movie isn't accurate but it's still enjoyable and funny*.



I agree 100%, Treesa! 

While I KNEW there was going to be some mis-information, I did not go to see the movie to tear it apart...I went to ENJOY and I did!

However, when I show the movie to friends, I make sure that they understand a few "liberties" were taken that are incorrect.


----------

